# Shameless ego-stroking and self promotion



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

Not that it really matters, but how can I get my true post-total back to the original number? I began posting in 1999, didn't post for about a year in 
2001 - 2002, then started back again. When I started again, my post total reverted back to zero. 

Of course, this is a totally inconsequential request, but I was just wondering.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

POST, my friend, post like the _wind_!!!


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

You obviously missed the great post removal/site server update that Hankster wrought in which everyone was brought down a peg or two . . . or, in John's case, a peg or two hundred.

Jim


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

No shameless ego-stroking to it. You've worked for those posts and you've earned them. Python - stand and be counted brother!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Damn double posts


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Ah, the great purge of ought-three. Seems like just yesterday, you whippersnappers wouldn't understand.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

John P said:


> POST, my friend, post like the _wind_!!!


Or like Hurricane John P


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Python, Demand a recount.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Jimmy B said:


> Damn double posts


You're just tryin' to get _your_ numbers up.


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

The great purge of 03? I think I can figure out what that means....and it makes sense.

I guess I didn't start posting again until 2003. I'll just have to take my lumps for deserting the board.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

You're not alone Python. We all were reduced to zero and had to start over from scratch. There ain't no goin' back.

- GJS


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'd just like to make it five hundred some day!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Did I mention I'd like to make it to five hundred some day?


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm just striving for two...


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

...hundred.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2000)

Isn't anyone concerned about quality vs. quantity? 
Andrew


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

HA! Nope.


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

I believe that every posting on the board is of the highest quality. Deep, insightful, thought-provoking commentary on the major issues of the day.

When I feel the need to curl up by the fireplace and partake in the great literary works of our time, I reach for my hardbound printouts of the PLBB 
postings. Yes, they move me to tears, to laughter, to introspection. 

So, you ask whether quality is more important than quantity? But of course. Each and every sentence, word and syllable that is written on the PLBB stands alone in the annals of American culture and shall be viewed by scores of future generations. 

My daughter's middle school is negotiating with Random House at this very moment to obtain the unabridged volumes of the PLBB. Finally, I can help her with homework.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

python said:


> ...stands alone in the annals of American culture...


He said annals. Heh, heh.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Now, *that's* funny!!! :lol:


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Who farted?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Is it safe to post again?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

it was like , one day i was an elder statesman and the next day i was back to wearin' a beanie again . hb


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Snake--I hear ya, Brother. I usta have somethin' like 2 thousand posts. Ever since The Great Purge, I feel somewhat emasculated.


--Hawg


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

python said:


> Not that it really matters, but how can I get my true post-total back to the original number? I began posting in 1999, didn't post for about a year in
> 2001 - 2002, then started back again. When I started again, my post total reverted back to zero.
> 
> Of course, this is a totally inconsequential request, but I was just wondering.


 See? Just when we thought someone around here actually had a life.

Oh well...


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

See what I mean? 

Where in the world, in one cohesive communication, will you find the words:

Emasculated, farted and whippersnapper.....all residing in perfect linguistic harmony. 

Damn, we're good.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Anytime I want to say something clever, I just open another fortune cookie.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

just keep on a postin' brother !!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Double your posts everyday like Jimmy B demonstrated.....If you double the number of your previous day's posts everyday for a month, it won't take you too long to get your count back up to what it was before the Great Purge.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I had a Great Purge this morning. 





Post #247 and counting.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Did someone say "POST"...I prefer "KELLOGS" myself!:thumbsup: 

MMM


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

But then again I see a perfectly useless topic such as this and fail to take advantage of it to up the post count!


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

ooppps, nevermind what I just said....


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Mitch!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I'm surprised at you...


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

stooping to such tactics....


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

just to get your posts ( or Kellogs ) up!

- GJS :^)


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Regarding *The Great Purge*.....
Were any members harmed while it happened?????



chris


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

The Great Purge... kinda like The Night of the Long Knives... sounds chilling! Glad I wasn't around for that!

Dan


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Smooth Bat...very smooth!!!!!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

One more for me lolol


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Makes me wonder just how far this could go before it got locked


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Why would Hankster lock it? It's.............


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

..........harmless.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Heh, heh.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

"Hey,...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Doc... .


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

What...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

are...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

you...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

chasin'...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

around...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

the...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

tree?"


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

That...was...very...Shatner-esque.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Ah heck, one more. Gotta get that 200!


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

As this holiday season approaches, please generously donate your extra postings to the NFTIPPT. Otherwise known as the National Foundation To Increase Python's Post Total. 

All of you know that there have been many topics that did not deserve your valued responses (like this one). So, at this time of giving, reflect upon those wasted postings and call the staff at NFTIPPT. Operators are standing by. Well, mostly sitting. And next to silent phones. 

I'll also have staff members outside your favorite mall collecting your unwanted postings. Simply enter your postings into the laptop provided, using my handle, and ....VOILA....you've increased not your post total, but mine. Won't that make you feel better about yourself? It'll make me feel a damned sight better about you.

Post deep, post often, post til it hurts. There's no better time.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

beeblebrox said:


> That...was...very...Shatner-esque.


LOL!

- GJS


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Harmless, yes...but.....


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

addictive!!!


----------

